# Die Pixel-höhe ist immer mindestens 225



## The_S (4. Dez 2004)

Hi, ich baue für meine WebSite derzeit applets aber wenn ich die einbinde


```
<applet code=haha.class width=300 hight=100>
<\applet>
```

dann wird mein Applet viel höher angezeigt! Ich schätze mal hight ist mindestens auf 225. Woran kann das liegen und was kann ich dagegen machen?


----------



## Beni (4. Dez 2004)

Schreibfehler?

Du hast hier "hight" geschrieben, das sollte wohl "height" sein.


----------



## Guest (4. Dez 2004)

Scheiße bin ich blöd   !!! Und ich mach das bei jedem einzelnen Applet und wunder mich, warum es früher mal ging!!! Das kommt davon wenn man sich net so gut mit html auskennt  :bae: ! Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## The_S (4. Dez 2004)

Gast war ich, ich war nur nichtmehr angemeldet  ???:L


----------

